# Grésillement sur casque/micro Logitech USB



## Shaking (17 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
j'ai acquis il y a peu de temps un microphone Logitech USB Headset H330 pour Skype, ou autres enregistrements audio que j'utilise sur mon Macbook 10.6. 
Mais le souci c'est quand j'enregistre, un petit grésillement sur ma voix apparaît entre 3 et 6 min d'enregistrement et augmente au point de plus m'entendre et se finit après 15 à 20 min d'enregistrement. 
je ne sais pas si cela vient des réglages du logiciel car j'enregistre avec Audacity et j'ai essayé avec Quicktime player et c'est la même chose.

J'ai fouillé le web en quête de réponses mais rien, quelques petites astuces comme couper la wi-fi, changer de pris USB ... etc. mais qui ne change rien. J'aimerais trouver d'autres solutions avant de finir à la case "je fais marcher la garantie" et pour avoir surement le même problème avec un autre casque.

en espérant avoir fourni assez d'informations pour m'aider 
Merci d'avance !

Shaking


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2012)

Tu ne brancherais pas ton micro via un hub USB, par hasard ? Parce que si c'est le cas, il est inutile de chercher plus loin.

Si ça n'est pas le cas, que le micro est connecté directement sur un port USB du Mac, alors, avant de finir à la case "je fais marcher la garantie" et pour avoir surement le même problème avec un autre casque", je te suggère de tester ton micro sur une autre machine, histoire d'être certain que le problème ne vient pas du Mac. J'ai eu un tel cas il y a quelques années avec un iMac G4, le micro (normal, mais passant par un iMic de Griffin) grésillait sur ce Mac, alors que sur n'importe quel autre Mac, le couple micro+iMic ne posait aucun problème (et n'en pose toujours pas d'ailleurs, si je n'ai plus cet iMac, j'ai toujours l'iMic et ce micro).


----------



## Shaking (18 Mai 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse, 
alors non je branche directement le micro sur le Macbook et j'ai essayé sur un autre Mac d'un ami:
je n'ai plus aucun grésillement, le souci c'est que si le problème vient de mon ordinateur et non du micro, comment faire pour enregistrer sur mon Mac à moi sans avoir ces grésillements ? 
J'ai lu dans d'autres forums qu'une surchauffe de l'ordinateur pouvai faire venir ce problème, et mon Macbook est plus vieux, plus surchargé et moins puissant que son Mac, et surchauffe vite.
Est-ce vrai ? est-ce que cela peut venir de ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2012)

Shaking a dit:


> J'ai lu dans d'autres forums qu'une surchauffe de l'ordinateur pouvai faire venir ce problème, et mon Macbook est plus vieux, plus surchargé et moins puissant que son Mac, et surchauffe vite.
> Est-ce vrai ? est-ce que cela peut venir de ça ?



J'en doute un peu, mon iMac G4 ne chauffait pas particulièrement (il n'y avait que par très grosses chaleurs que son ventilo accélérait, le reste du temps il était toujours au minimum), et quand ça a commencé à grésiller, ça le faisait toujours (lorsque le Mac était neuf, ça ne le faisait pas, ça a commencé à grésiller entre 18 mois et deux ans après que je l'ai eu).

Cela dit, chez moi, ça grésillait dès le départ, et le grésillement n'augmentait pas avec la température comme ça semble être le cas chez toi. Tu devrais essayer de contrôler l'élévation de température avec un logiciel comme smcFanControl, qui permet de paramétrer la vitesse du/des ventilos, pour voir si c'est lié (en mettant le ventilo à fond dès le départ, tu devrais ralentir la montée en température un moment, tu pourras voir ainsi si le grésillement est retardé). Si ton Mac chauffe beaucoup (plus qu'au début), il est probable qu'il ait besoin d'un nettoyage interne, les MacBook que j'ai ouvert présentait quasiment tous une obstruction plus ou moins importante par la poussière, de l'évent d'évacuation de l'air chaud situé au cul du ventilateur.


----------



## Shaking (18 Mai 2012)

Cela ne change rien, car âpres plusieurs tests d'enregistrements le Macbook ne surchauffe pas spécialement quand je fais ce genre de tâche et pour ce qui est du démontage je ne suis pas spécialisé dans le domaine. Je l'avais déjà amenez à Apple en faisant marché la garantie pour un problème de coque qui se décollé je ne sais pas si un nettoyage avait était fait.

merci encore pour tes réponses rapides !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2012)

Normalement, un passage au SAV avec ouverture de la bête se traduit toujours par un bon dépoussiérage.


----------



## alexk97 (21 Mai 2012)

J'ai le même problème avec un Sharkoon Xtactic SP, lorsque j'enregistre, un grésillement se fait entendre de plus en plus fort Mais je pense que le problème est d'ordre logiciel, j'ai testé avec QuickTime et ScreenFlow : ça grésille. Mais avec ma partition Windows sur le même mac pas de problèmes...


----------



## moebius80 (26 Janvier 2013)

j'ai un casque logitech usb et j'ai le même probleme avec skype...ca grésille au bout de quelques minutes.....


----------



## MamaCass (28 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu un soucis avec un micro-casque Plantronics USB : au bout de 45 minutes de conversation sur Skype, mes interlocuteurs m'indiquaient que je parlais comme un robot. Je n'avais pas de problème de grésillements mais à force, entre le bug de Skype et les coussinets qui s'effritaient, j'ai décidé de le remplacer.

J'ai donc opter pour la même marque et là, problème de grésillement lors de mes enregistrements audio (tutoriels avec Snapz Prox X), par contre, plus de bug avec Skype.

Aujourd'hui, je jongle donc avec deux casques, le vieux qui fait mal aux oreilles pour enregistrer les tutos et le neuf pour les conversations Skype... :rose:

J'ai lu ici que les grésillements pouvaient provenir de l'alimentation du Mac si celui-ci était branché sur une multi-prise (c'est mon cas). Par contre, je n'ai pas de prise électrique à proximité mais j'essayerai quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps.

En attendant, si ça peut aider ! Ca vaut le coup de tester


----------

